# What is the correct CPT code for Obturator nerve block?



## Vannoyj (Dec 9, 2016)

Per physician documentation Nerve Block Site: Type: single shot, laterality: Right Lumbar Plexus (psoas Compartment) : Obturator
Linear probe, approach in plane, prep chlorhexidine. local to skin: 1% lidocaine, needle: 19 g, length (90) Attempts:1, blood present with: none, CSF present with: None, parasthesia present with: None, Pain on injection: none, Injection pressure: low.
Bolus medication: Ropivacaine (0.5%, 9 ml).


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Dec 13, 2016)

The correct CPT code would be 64450 for the Nerve block.

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## Vannoyj (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

